# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Karakter (t Gooseveld)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Karakter (t Gooseveld)
Dr. Klinkertweg 32-34
Zwolle

Bezoek de website van Karakter


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Karakter (t Gooseveld).*

----------

